# Carte PCI USB2 sur G4 733 QS



## yannosOyannos (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Apparemment, le G4 quicksilver n'a pas l'USB2 d'origine sur les 2 ports dédiés. Est-il possible de profiter malgré tout de l'USB2 en y plaçant une carte PCI avec ports USB2 (carte pour PC) ou existe t-il une solution logicielle ? Je suis sous Mac OS 10.2.8


----------



## yannosOyannos (8 Décembre 2007)

Euh... la question est trop compliquée ?


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2007)

Une carte pour PC, non, sauf si compatible Mac et PC comme par exemple celle-ci.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2007)

Et ensuite tu m'expliquera à quoi sert le fameux port interne usb de ce genre de carte, je cherche depuis 4 ans&#8230;


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2007)

Brancher un disque interne USB ?  Sauf que ça n'existe pas :rateau:


----------



## yannosOyannos (8 Décembre 2007)

ntx > merci, j'ai vu l'article cet aprem sur MacWay (merci Google...). Et quand on compare avec ceux pour PC bin... c'est les mêmes. J'en ai commandé un sur ebay, on verra bien. Sinon, pour le port interne, c'est surement pour relier un rhéobus. Enfin, à part ça, je vois pas...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2007)

Un rhéoquoi ? esplique ? y a deux bus qui t'attendent


----------



## yannosOyannos (8 Décembre 2007)

bin sur un rhéobus (tu sais le truc de geek qu'on met en façade), il y a potars, des affichages alphanumériiiiques ET des entrées USB, eSata... donc logiquement, il faut bien que ça attérisse quelquepart dans le bastringue quoi ! Satisfait ?


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2007)

yannosOyannos a dit:


> bin sur un rhéobus (tu sais le truc de geek qu'on met en façade), il y a potars, des affichages alphanumériiiiques ET des entrées USB, eSata... donc logiquement, il faut bien que ça attérisse quelquepart dans le bastringue quoi ! Satisfait ?


Un générateur de KP en quelque sorte


----------



## yannosOyannos (9 Décembre 2007)

Moi KP, moi pas KomPrendre.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

KP = kernel panic, c'est une méthode pour apprendre les langues étrangères.


----------



## yannosOyannos (9 Décembre 2007)

L'équivalent du BSOD, une autre méthode très efficace d'entraînement à l'informatique d'entreprise.


----------



## jojo_biscoto (10 Décembre 2007)

salut yannos

une solution logicielle je dirais non! 
il te faut forcément une carte d'extension en PCI

moi aussi j'ai un G4 QS 733 et moi aussi je veux la grande vitesse de l'usb 2.0 
quand j'ai vu que le G4 acceptait la norme PCI je me suis dis qu'il suffisait d'acheter une carte PCI pour PC et que ça passerait sur mon mac et ben on dirait que non...

j'ai pris une carte basique usb2+firewire, marque générique (Heden), 
résultat : tout ce que je branche en usb dessus : rien, niet, nada, pas de courant!
j'ai pas testé le port firewire parce que j'ai rien pour mettre dessus
en changeant de connecteur, idem

maintenant effectivement j'aurais tendance à dire qu'il vaut mieux prendre un modèle compatible *Mac*/PC pour être sûr 

je suis bon pour aller refaire une emplette mais cette fois sur macway en suivant le conseil de ntx !!

bonne chance à toi et bonsoir, c'est l'heure du dodo pour moi,
ciao !


----------



## jojo_biscoto (28 Décembre 2007)

salut !
voilà c'est fait, je confirme :
la carte usb 2 NEC commandée chez Macway est installée et fonctionne parfaitement sur mon G4 QS, pas de problème de détection comme avec les cartes génériques pour PC,
merci encore ntx pour l'info

promis, je commande direct chez eux maintenant pour d'autres cartes PCI !! 
et boycott total des ptits assembleurs de quartier qui ont pas voulu me reprendre l'autre carte...

bonne année tout le monde


----------



## yannosOyannos (1 Janvier 2008)

Bon finalement, avec une carte PCI standard ça marche mais il faut démarrer le mac avec quelquechose de branché sur l'une des entrées de la carte. Après on peut débrancher et rebrancher à loisir pour que tout périphérique soit détecté. ça doit pas jouer à grand chose.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (1 Janvier 2008)

yannosOyannos a dit:


> Bon finalement, avec une carte PCI standard ça marche mais il faut démarrer le mac avec quelquechose de branché sur l'une des entrées de la carte. Après on peut débrancher et rebrancher à loisir pour que tout périphérique soit détecté. ça doit pas jouer à grand chose.



Pas normal.  Moi j'ai une Belkin (pas mal); la carte Sonnet Allegro devrait être aussi bien.


----------



## gad1962 (2 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et ensuite tu m'expliquera à quoi sert le fameux port interne usb de ce genre de carte, je cherche depuis 4 ans


 
Afin d'alimenter une façade en lieu et place d'un lecteur DVD qui aurait des ports USB à alimenter par exemple : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Hub_4_ports_USB_20_Trust_en_facade.htm


----------

